# Jinbei vs Doflamingo



## Finalbeta (Jun 7, 2015)

I doubt Jinbei would win, but will he be able to give Mingo some problems before getting beat?

All we know is that he was able to block Akainu's magma fists for some time before getting severely outmatched, he was also not 100% focused on his enemy because of Luffy

I doubt Doflamingo could've done better, maybe the same way

Also Jinbei would've been probably able to cancel even G2 Luffy, he already canceled Base Luffy (postskip)

So how the fight goes? 

Extra scenario: Jinbei vs Burgess


----------



## Tenma (Jun 7, 2015)

Should go the same as Doflamingo vs Sanji.

M3 level fighters should all be able to give admirals a decent amount of resistance, and DD a Jozu-level fight.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 7, 2015)

Dofla took shit from Law and Luffy and is still standing. 

I think the answer is a hard *no*.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 7, 2015)

Jinbe loses low-mid diff to Doflamingo, assuming he can resist Parasite, if he can't resist Parasite he loses no-low diff like Sanji did.

Jinbe loses mid-high diff to Burgess.

Jinbe with his true full power i.e. immersed in water is probably no weaker than Burgess, and would push Doflamingo to high-extreme diff if there was a way for their full powers to actually clash, which can't happen in practice.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 7, 2015)

I view Jinbei as being about equal to Sanji on land so he gets taken out with around mid difficulty and I can see him pushing Burgess to about high difficulty.


----------



## ShadoLord (Jun 7, 2015)

I see Jimbei being on Zoro's level, so Doflamingo wins low/mid-diff


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 7, 2015)

DD wins with mid diff.

With Burgess it could go either way but i lean more towards Jinbei.


----------



## tanman (Jun 7, 2015)

Dofla either uses Parasite or he mid diffs.
They're not on the same level and Dofla probably doesn't take any real damage.


Dofla would have done WAY better against Akainu.


----------



## Luke (Jun 7, 2015)

Doflamingo, lower end of mid difficulty.


----------



## Gohara (Jun 8, 2015)

1. Doflamingo wins with low to mid difficulty.  Doflamingo is faster, more agile, has powerful Devil Fruit abilities, and has significantly better Haki than Jinbe.

2. It can go either way, but if I have to choose I lean towards Jinbe winning with high to extremely high difficulty.  That's assuming Burgess is one of the weakest Blackbeard Commanders, though.


----------



## Visa (Jun 8, 2015)

Jinbe, on land, is around the same ball park as Sanji, so I would say Mingo takes this low-mid difficulty.


----------



## Cosmicflash12 (Jun 8, 2015)

Doflamingo makes jinbei tacos


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 8, 2015)

tanman said:


> Dofla would have done WAY better against Akainu.



People always keep saying that Doflamingo would die in the crossfire against Akainu and now he can do better than Jinbei who wasn't fodderized at all, I mean  the gap between Doflamingo and Sanji is highter than the one between the Top Dog and the fishman lol at least from the battles we have seen


----------



## Jossaff (Jun 8, 2015)

DD gaves Jimbei the Sanji treatment - mid (low) diff at worst 



Finalbeta said:


> People always keep saying that Doflamingo would die in the crossfire against Akainu and now he can do better than Jinbei who wasn't fodderized at all,



People who say that are stupid .


----------



## Ghost (Jun 8, 2015)

Doffy low diff.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jinbei probably lasts a bit longer than Sanji, who fares worse than Smoker against Doflamingo.

Low-diff win for Doffy


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 11, 2015)

DD mid diff

Jimbe should be stronger than Sanji


----------

